

Where do Startups start up? - cblock811
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/05/zillabyte-startup-fundings/

======
jakequist
Have you thought of doing a map of the whole nation and seeing what other
cities are showing tech growth? Might see some interesting cities pop up that
way.

